# Anybody running a Z1 Bomber Coil fork on their emtb?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve ordered one. Always wanted to try a coil fork and with an ebike an extra pounds not gonna kill me! What’s your experience?


----------



## marko604 (Jan 3, 2022)

Gutch said:


> I’ve ordered one. Always wanted to try a coil fork and with an ebike an extra pounds not gonna kill me! What’s your experience?


Great! There are some wrong investments where you're like, wtf I gave money for this s...". In one of my impulsive shoppings, I ordered Z1 coil conversion kit. Never once have I questioned this purchase. Before, when I ride long descends (5+ mins), my forearms would start to ache. This doesn't happen with a coil. And because I'm light (74kg or so), I always felt like my suspension is not sensitive enough over small bumps/roots.. With coil, since you don't need to apply initial pressure, fork is always absorbing. I hope you'll be as delighted as I was. Enjoy


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Gutch said:


> I’ve ordered one. Always wanted to try a coil fork and with an ebike an extra pounds not gonna kill me! What’s your experience?


Not a Z1, but I recently replaced the air fork on my ebike with a Rock Shox coil and oil, and the difference is almost unbelievable. The increase in stability, traction, and confidence are so great, I wondered if something else changed, life offset, but it's the same.

I rode coil and oil back in the day, including the original Z1, and always loved them. So buttery smooth. This bike came with this high dollar air fork, and I just never really felt confident on the bike the way I used to. Figured I lost something with age....been riding rigid bikes for about 10 years, but it was just the air fork! Weight difference was only one pound by the way.


.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Curious what you are running now? Anyway, you will be happy with this purchase!
A friend changed to a Z1 coil from a Fox 36 Grip 2 on his Levo, and has noticed, as marko604 and _cj have stated , that on long descents it's really shines
for comforts as well as added traction!
I have changed all my Fox 36's to the Push ACS3 kits and love them! Coil for the win for me!

Edit: I should add that he swapped out the dampers between the 2 forks, so the Z1 has the Grip 2 damper in it! Sweeter fork now!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s mounted, and raining of course! In between jobs I’m gonna rip it. I also put the grip 2 in.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Also got my wheels mounted, it’s ready to rock!


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

I see you have a coil shock also! Push eleven six to boot! 
That's what my friend did first to his Levo (Ohlins coil) and he wanted the front to feel closer to the rear!
Hope you get to get out there soon! Give us a RR!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I’m into comfort. It’s been forever since I’ve seen gumwalls on my bicycles. Every wheel I’ve owned including motos has always been black sidewalls, black rims. Same with trucks and cars. It’s refreshing to see something different. It’s not a big thing. A lot of people don’t like them, that’s cool. The Push shock is amazing, always wanted one, but now can afford one!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Z1 is an awesome fork, it gobbles up the small chatter amazingly well. Running a little HSC, slower rebound and a bit of LSC. I’m just into the Yellow spring, so don’t need any preload. Damn happy!


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad you're digging the new fork! What I have noticed with my coil forks is besides eating the chatter well they more importantly stay higher in the travel,
hence keeping the geometry more consistent and less divey on descents!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

blcman said:


> Glad you're digging the new fork! What I have noticed with my coil forks is besides eating the chatter well they more importantly stay higher in the travel,
> hence keeping the geometry more consistent and less divey on descents!


Thanks, I concur. Equally nice is the Push. I didn’t believe the hype, but man it is good


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes the eleven six is a great shock. I have one that fortunately I can change between 2 of my bikes so I change things up on them for fun!


----------

